# 12v vr6 exhaust setups



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

Currently have the full 2.5 techtonichs exhaust system on my mk2 12v vrt

My Corrado needs exhaust work so I've been contemplating putting my techtonichs system on the Corrado (NA) and getting a full 3" for the mk2

What I'm wondering is what are most doing with muffler? Not my daily but I Don't want a really loud car either. Is there a preferred muffler or most just running straight pipe? Right now I have test pipe, two resonators and borla muffler 

Feel free to post what you are running!

My kit is pretty basic, standard kinetic turbo, green tops, headspacer, stock motor, SRI etc


----------



## APCXxstovetopxX (Jul 9, 2009)

Mbs 3" exhaust with muffler hands down


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

12v vr6 turbo with 2 stainless straight thru Magnaflow muffles and it's very quiet.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Exhaust*

Sweet thanks for the input

Seems as tho most use magnaflow mufflers, any part or model numbers are helpful too....I have to keep in mind it must fit mk2

I personally like the look of my TT setup with the muffler back a bit and just a piece of 2.5" pipe coming out not a flashy dual muffler tip or anything.

I was kind of figuring I would buy just a magnaflow 3" in and 3" out straight muffler to just stick in somewhere in the system where it will fit


----------



## TwinScrew20v (Dec 25, 2003)

Give me a week or so and I can get you a layout and PNs. Ive been experimenting with the Magnaflow straight thrus and resonators and Im finally stepping it up on my Mk2 this weekend.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Exhaust*

Let me know!!

Are most running a muffler with a tip on it or just 3" in and out and then a tailpipe or that I guess is just personal taste thing
I personally don't like the big ole dual chrome tips etc i like the way the techtonichs was clean and almost stock looking


----------



## APCXxstovetopxX (Jul 9, 2009)

Im running a 3" in/out with just a 3" pipe from the muffler back


----------



## vdubtoews (Jan 22, 2007)

APCXxstovetopxX what does your exhaust sound like? I havent installed mine yet but 3" turbo back, test pipe, resonator and straight through muffler with 3" tailpipe. Im just curious what it'll sound like...


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

APCXxstovetopxX said:


> Mbs 3" exhaust with muffler hands down


Agreed. :thumbup:

I do have two inline 3.5" mufflers upstream of the MBS 3" (running 3.5" DP and partial exhaust prior to the MBS 3").


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

V-dubbulyuh said:


> Agreed. :thumbup:
> 
> I do have two inline 3.5" mufflers upstream of the MBS 3" (running 3.5" DP and partial exhaust prior to the MBS 3").


Pictures please?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

^ Give me till weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## APCXxstovetopxX (Jul 9, 2009)

Check my instagram i have a few clips on there with and without muffler STO_VR91


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Just some off brand straight through. Pretty quiet all around from the inside.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Exhaust*

Nice video! Sounds good, not overly loud

So is that a 3" DP, cat less to a 3" straight through muffler?


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

2NICE4RICE said:


> Nice video! Sounds good, not overly loud
> 
> So is that a 3" DP, cat less to a 3" straight through muffler?


2.5 DP...doesn't sound much different with a 3


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

12V_VR said:


> Pictures please?





V-dubbulyuh said:


> ^ Give me till weekend. :thumbup:


Had promised these from a while back. Just aft of the downpipe flange I am running a Magnaflow straight through 3.5" and following that is a Moroso 3.5", there is then a reducer to 3" for the overaxle and finally the MBS supplied box muffler. Very tolerable for daily driving.

Magnaflow


Moroso


3.5" to 3.0" Transition


Overaxle


MBS


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

[video]http://scontent.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t50.2886-16/11019711_1407804756193553_2048811254_n.mp4[/video]
Clip of me and a buddy in his BMW..can hear mine from the outside


----------

